# roadster roof leaking on drivers side



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Since buying the car we havent driven in the rain ,, today my wife took the car out and has hit me with the good news 
THE ROOF IS LEAKING  
Im told its on the drivers side and she needed a towel to catch the drops ..
any advise on what to look for and how to fix please,, another weekend job i need to do

oh i should mention its coming in from the corner i think ??


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

You're in Brackley? 

Give APS a ring or drive round to Buckingham Road Industrial Estate.

It sounds like the glass is not meeting the seals to me and that can be adjusted by adding removing some spacers located on the window mechanism behind the door card.

Mine drops like that if I've had the window open when it's been raining. If your wife has done that it's just gravity. You need to try a drive in the rain with the windows up.

But in any case you have one of the country's best TT tuners on your doorstep so familiarise yourself with APS!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

im a little confused with your answer, she was driving with the windows up ?? and never drives with them down..
surely the window glass is fully up

yes APS are on my doorstep  i will pop down if i cannot fix this myself, i thought there might be a easy fix here , but i should realise its a TT and nothing seems easy on these cars :?

do you think the rubbers could be at fault anyone ??


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I agree with Rich 100%  The first port of call should be the adjustment of the window, which is relatively straightforward to be fair.

I find that I do get very slight ingress but it is as Rich says, when you open the door and the window drops you get a little coming in - but not a torrent.

Just another TT foible 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

dazzadrew1 said:


> do you think the rubbers could be at fault anyone ??


Okay I was just checking... 

The windows can leak where you say if the window isn't right up. Take a look from outside. Do they sit at the top of the seal? If not your seals may just need lubricating with silicon lubricant.

Also pour some water over the window to establish exactly where the rain is entering.

Cheers

rich 

PS Thanks Charlie... :wink:


----------



## sharpster (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi all, i fit convertible tops for a living and have just adjusted the seals on my TT which has cured the problem 100%. I too had literally a stream of water coming in on the driverside corner where the door glass and frame rubber meet. Alot of my problems are down to the numpty which fitted the last hood. The hood is a genuine Audi hood. From factory between the rubber seal and the framework there are some shims. these shims vary from car to car, the BMW Z3 works on the same system. All you need to do is increase the amount of shims you have already thus increasing the pressure between the door glass and the seal. Over the years the glass makes an indentation in rubber and as time goes on the electric window mechanism, door hinges, etc wear therefore the glass does not touch its original indentation. We see alot of this not just on TT's but also on any convertible that rely on a pressure seal. PM me if you need a step by step...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sharpster said:


> PM me if you need a step by step...


Hi Sharpster,

A step-by-step from a pro such as yourself would be really handy for all us TTR owners. Can you post it here please?


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

can i adjust the door ?? is there any links

thanks guys [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

pm sent mate please help me

thanks


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I need to sort this out too. A step-by-step would be ace 

Where do you buy the shims from and how easy to fit?

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## sharpster (Mar 16, 2010)

I have just taken some pictures to upload but the max size allowed is 256kb pics are more than that, can anybody tell me how to sort this?? (sorry i do hoods not pc's)


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

ha ha i have that problem on here too ,,.. i have sent you my e mail you could send them there and then i will try and post it on here to help everybody too

thanks


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

i hope we havent scared you off ??


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

If you don't sort it let me know and I'll get them up for you.


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TT Ade your a ster thanks , i bought them indicator lights yesterday too , just waiting now for them to turn up,


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

dazzadrew1 said:


> TT Ade your a ster thanks , i bought them indicator lights yesterday too , just waiting now for them to turn up,


You'll love them, they look great


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sharpster said:


> I have just taken some pictures to upload but the max size allowed is 256kb pics are more than that, can anybody tell me how to sort this?? (sorry i do hoods not pc's)


If you email them to me I'll post them for you. :wink:

[email protected]


----------



## sharpster (Mar 16, 2010)

I have emailed darren the "how too's" regarding his leaky roof he will post on site asap for anyone else..


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

here goes from sharpster and many thanks to him

Firstly you need to remove 2 of the philips head screws located in the header bow panel, below is a picture of one of the screws the other one is further along (img_0063)

The next step is to remove the allen key type screw which is hidden underneath the edge of your side rubber, please see the picture relating to this (img_0062)

Once you have done this the header bow panel should flop down, Now with the frame halfway back you will see 3 torx (star shape) screws which basically hold your rubber seal to the frame, they screw into the back of the seal and can be seen from inside the car. see img_0064. Firstly if you peel back the bottom edge of the seal (dont pull the seal off) you will see some shims between the frame and the seal. The idea obviously is to increase the amount of shims or distance between the seal and the frame thus increasing the pressure between the glass and the seal. See picture img_0061

If your partner only experienced leaking at the fron corner then you only need to add shims/washers to the first torx screw (closest to the front of the car). By loosening off the screw shims may fall out but you can always put these back in with your additional shims/washers, the more you undo the screw the more shims/washers you will be able to add.Please dont be tempted to loosen all 3 screws as all the shims will fall out. Its very important to adjust where you need to NOT everywhere. If you find it difficult 
to squeeze the shims in then back off the 2nd torx screw a bit (the one in the middle). Once you are happy with the amounts of shims/washers to have inserted tighten up the screws and put everything back together.

Next comes the moment of truth, with the frame latched to the windscreen and the windows up pour water all over the area to see if any comes in, have someone sit in the car while you are doing this. Please remember this is a trial and error process so you may have to repeat process if car still leaks (i.e you may not have put enough shims/washers in)


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

sharpster said:


> I have just taken some pictures to upload but the max size allowed is 256kb pics are more than that, can anybody tell me how to sort this?? (sorry i do hoods not pc's)


It's best to get a free photobucket account and for every photo you upload to your photobucket account you see a drop down menu of links that you post in your TT forum post and it links directly to the photo, embedding the image in your forum post.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I find that I do get very slight ingress but it is as Rich says, when you open the door and the window drops you get a little coming in - but not a torrent.
> 
> Just another TT foible
> 
> Charlie


 Hi Guys, Like Charlie said, I only get a very small water ingress and only seems to happen when washing the car and pointing the hose directly onto the top of the window, and it only seems to leak on the first rubber which joins the roof to the windscreen.

I Found that you can find the leaking area easier by, Blowing onto the top of the window and this of course mists it up, then quickly wiping off the mist with a cloth. If you have a potential leaking area, the mist will also be on the inside 

I cured mine by simple pushing the rubber seal in a little and retesting, after a while the seal gets used to it's new position and bingo no more leaks. Probably not a permanent fix, but cured mine :wink:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for taking the pics. I saved them to my PC and they are around 7K each and the size of a matchbox 

Any chance of rehosting them? 

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Super Josh said:


> Any chance of rehosting them?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Josh


These are the images from Tyrone. I promised to put them up last night but got distracted... 


































Cheers

rich


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich and Tyrone 

Josh


----------



## kazual (Mar 8, 2011)

sorry to bring this post back up but im wondering if there is any thing else i can do apart from opening it all up

i have a leak at the top of the seal where the small triangle window meets the plastic strip and then on to the large window right at the top where all 3 meet (dont know if you get where i mean)
im guessing its due to the window rubbing on the same part of the seal all these years i only get a leak when its heavy rain and while driving... im guessing its to do with angles in which the rain falls and drips in...

can i use any type of silicon lubricant to may be bring back the seal or to make it thicker slightly... i can see exactly where its coming from as the window does not sit as clean to the seal as the passangers side... may be that my window had dropped but again im a nooob and dont want get in to somthing that i may mess up...
another thought was to use a bike puncture repair kit... u get a few different size rubber seals if i stick this on it will make it thicker but wondering if its a bad idea,,

any help would be great...
thanks


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

i thought what a great post , then realised it was by me lol..

good luck with the fix , i hope someone helps you


----------



## kazual (Mar 8, 2011)

hope so too


----------



## magicmars86 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi , could you also send me step by step on my email please [email protected]


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

Einszett Rubber Care Stick is good for revitalising rubber seals, I have it and I've seen a few people recommend it for roadster roof seals, available on amazon or eBay for about £5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongoose18 (Aug 4, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1365898540

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Used this a week or so ago and washed and rained on the car....No more drops of water coming into the car


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Posting pics, If you want to reduce the size of image say from 2 meg to 250k or there about`s, slide pic into paint, click resize and reduce from 100% to 50% then save image.


----------

